

First Open Source Airplane Could Cost Just $15,000 - rmason
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/07/open-source-airplane-design/

======
zaidmo
I was wondering if the word "open source" is being used correctly in the
context of aeroplane parts.

Dictionary.com has 2 definitions:

1\. Computers. pertaining to or denoting software whose source code is
available free of charge to the public to use, copy, modify, sublicense, or
distribute.

2\. pertaining to or denoting a product or system whose origins, formula,
design, etc., are freely accessible to the public.

I guess the latter definition could apply, where the components can be
produced (e.g. 3D printed) from detailed "open source" blueprints? However, I
dont think the plane will be built from 100% "open source" rendered
components. Generic or branded components may need to be purchased as well.

------
gokhanceliker
The final cost of an actual airplane usually covers a lot of testing before
going to market. It involves special test pilots that are ready to risk their
lives while testing it. If we can find/fund a test pilot for this project, the
price point can become a reality.

~~~
techsupporter
It's a light sport aircraft, akin to a "kit plane," so the person who builds
it is the test pilot who is holding the risk.

~~~
cjrp
But the design itself has been tested by the manufacturer, it's just your
implementation that's untested.

~~~
TheAnimus
Also you will need FAA inspection once it's been built if you are in the US.

In the UK you need to get a permit to fly, as you can't get a CoA (Certificate
of Airworthiness) because its an unlicensed build.

Apparently (I've no first hand experience) these are rather thorough.

However my concern with this is the traceability of parts and such. There is a
reason why a single rivnut costs a fortune for a plane.

~~~
jamie_ca
In Canada, for a homebuilt LSA-equivalent you need to have the aircraft
inspected and first flight performed by someone certified by Nav Canada. And
no way he's going to risk his life in-flight unless he's pretty damn sure your
aircraft is airworthy.

------
glabifrons
I'd argue that the OpenEZ/OpenCanard project was the first... sadly it appears
to be gone (the website, anyways).

This sheds some light on it:
[http://www.homebuiltairplanes.com/forums/general-
experimenta...](http://www.homebuiltairplanes.com/forums/general-experimental-
aviation-questions/7026-open-ez-templates.html)

Note: This was based on the LongEZ, originally designed by Burt Rutan... a
pioneer in homebuilt/plansbuilt aircraft (and the winner of the Ansari
X-Prize).

------
worldimperator
If bugfixing those planes will be as rigidly pursued as with some open source
software, maybe the phrase 'buying a ticket' gets a totally new meaning ;-)

~~~
emiliobumachar
I did not get it. Please clarify.

~~~
_neil
I think it refers to the Hunter S. Thompson quote:

"No sympathy for the devil; keep that in mind. Buy the ticket, take the ride."

Basically meaning you may be getting in over your head, but you'll probably
have a good story to tell if you don't end up dead. Similar to the idiom, "in
for a penny, in for a pound."

~~~
Zikes
I'm more inclined to think they were drawing a comparison between buying a
ticket to ride a plane vs placing a bounty on a ticket/bug to be fixed.

~~~
_neil
I'm inclined to agree with you. The bounty part of it didn't cross my mind.

------
alixr
This is great, I've been wanting to get into aviation for some time but the
barrier of entry is steep.

Using their plans as a guideline for building an ultralight instead of a light
sport aircraft would reduce the cost dramatically. Ultralights have much lower
limits but don't require any formal training/licenses.

In the end you could probably build an ultralight for the cost of a pilots
license.

~~~
mryan
> This is great, I've been wanting to get into aviation for some time but the
> barrier of entry is steep.

There are some hobbies where starting without any prior knowledge and learning
through a process of trial and error is fun and rewarding.

IMHO aviation is not one of these hobbies. It tends to be rather unforgiving
of the "error" part of the equation, especially if the error is something like
"wings not correctly attached". :)

------
rmason
I was always told that new planes were so expensive because manufacturers had
to tack on a huge amount to the price for expected lawsuits.

What I thought was original in this approach was how can you sue the
manufacturer of a kit plane over its design if it's open source? Course
lawyers will surely try so it has to be tested in court first.

------
ctdonath
Tangent: predictions on a "3D printed plane"? Push a button, wait, result
needs little more than an engine installed?

------
benbristow
git clone [http://github.com/open-source-airplane](http://github.com/open-
source-airplane)

Damn, that didn't work.

------
rorrr2
For those unfamiliar with planes, you can buy a used ultralite plane for under
$10,000 in working condition. Something that has been proven to fly reliably.

~~~
ErsatzVerkehr
In the United States, the restrictions on an "ultralight" are rather severe:

> The governing regulation in the United States is FAR 103 Ultralight
> Vehicles, which specifies a powered "ultralight" as a single seat vehicle of
> less than 5 US gallons (19 L) fuel capacity, empty weight of less than 254
> pounds (115 kg), a top speed of 55 knots (102 km/h or 64 mph), and a maximum
> stall speed not exceeding 24 knots (45 km/h or 27.6 mph). Restrictions
> include flying only during daylight hours and over unpopulated areas.

~~~
rorrr2
My point was, the biggest barrier to flying is not the price of the plane, but
the desire to jump through all the hoops to get the license, to spend
time/money on maintenance, to spend time on driving to the airport.

~~~
emiliobumachar
Don't forget the relatively high risk of general aviation.

~~~
supernovae
It's not a high risk mode of transportation.. It's about as "deadly" as
driving a motorcycle. Sadly, if people paid more attention to motorcycles on
the road, then motorcycles would be exponentially safer and if people stopped
flying into bad weather then airplanes would be exponentially safer. With that
being said, there is no "Relatively high risk of general aviation".. there are
lots of careers and hobbies with a much higher risk.. in fact, if I remember
correctly more people die of boating accidents going out on a lake than GA
aircraft.

~~~
katem
Of course more people die in boating accidents than in GA aircraft, there is
way more boating.

